# Any ideas about my dogs bloodline ?



## DHKennels (Nov 20, 2014)

Just curious I got him from a friend with the only breeding knowledge being a picture of his father and brother from a breeder in Fresno, CA


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

You can't tell if a dog is even purebred without a pedigree.. so with only having pictures there's definitely no way to know a bloodline


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Like CMK said, without a pedigree there is now way to know a dogs breed or bloodline. He is a handsome boy though!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Circlemkennels is exactly right. There is no way of knowing a dogs lineage by lookng at the dog or a picture. You do have an adorable looking dog. What a sweet looking face and those eye's .....

Joe


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

obviously a very beautiful specimen of the often imitated, often duplicated petquality bloodline. dont be hatin. just love em..


----------

